# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Vraag na consult orthomoleculaire natuurgeneeskundige

## anne61

Onlangs ben ik naar een orthomoleculaire natuurgeneeskundige gegaan op advies van een vriendin om advies te krijgen voor voedingssuplementen om osteoporose te voorkomen (ik heb opstoppende). Ik kreeg 3 potjes mee (duur!) vit D3, superkalk en super soyasan. Ook moet ik over 6 weken terug komen en vervolgens elk half jaar. Nu vraag ik mij sterk af waar dat terugkomen voor nodig is, ik ben verder gezond. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?

----------


## anne61

QUOTE=anne61;90821]Onlangs ben ik naar een orthomoleculaire natuurgeneeskundige gegaan op advies van een vriendin om advies te krijgen voor voedingssuplementen om osteoporose te voorkomen (ik heb opstoppende). Ik kreeg 3 potjes mee (duur!) vit D3, superkalk en super soyasan. Ook moet ik over 6 weken terug komen en vervolgens elk half jaar. Nu vraag ik mij sterk af waar dat terugkomen voor nodig is, ik ben verder gezond. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?[/QUOTE]

----------


## anne61

Excuses er gaat iets mis. Ik bedoel dus osteopenie

----------

